# **** distemperment



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody else having problems finding **** this year. they have a distemperment this year around here. just wondering how widespread this distemperment is. the fur buyer i deal with said that theres VERY few **** being brought into him said its the worst year that hes ever seen it


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

No shortage in my area. Yet.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

There were some highs and lows this year but my average is similiar to the past 3 years.


----------

